# How long do i need to quarantine?



## papheteer (Sep 5, 2013)

I acquired some plants 2 months ago and i found some scales on some them. They are in quarantine till now. They have been sprayed and drenched with merit 75 3 times and 1 time with safers end all II the past 2 months. I guess my question is how much longer do i need to wait to make sure all scales are gone, including eggs. I have checked them today and no visible adult scales. Thanks!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 5, 2013)

Should be safe now! That is good work!


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2013)

Which kind of scale did you find? Armored or soft?


----------



## papheteer (Sep 6, 2013)

Angela, i am not too sure. Pls take a look at the 2nd photo in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30891 

Thanks!!


----------



## papheteer (Sep 6, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Should be safe now! That is good work!



I hope so!! Thanks!


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2013)

I just did a little reading on the hard scale in Birk's book and that's what
the second photo looks like to me. I've forgotten the correct spelling, but
I think it's biosduval (?) scale, especially since you mentioned that it looked
different from soft scale. I'd still be cautious and watch the plants closely and maybe keep them a bit apart from the general orchid population. You've taken the proper precautions, however, armored scale is very hard
to get rid of. That hard shell requires systemics. If you see any more,
try Orthene 97% WP.

Have you repotted the plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

I find Cloud's Orchid Doctor helpful:
http://cloudsorchids.com/doctor/dpests.htm


----------



## papheteer (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys!

I have decided to keep them by the window away from other plants for another month. Then ill check for scales and spray with end all II one last time to make sure!


----------



## papheteer (Sep 8, 2013)

abax said:


> I just did a little reading on the hard scale in Birk's book and that's what
> the second photo looks like to me. I've forgotten the correct spelling, but
> I think it's biosduval (?) scale, especially since you mentioned that it looked
> different from soft scale. I'd still be cautious and watch the plants closely and maybe keep them a bit apart from the general orchid population. You've taken the proper precautions, however, armored scale is very hard
> ...




Thanks Angela. I did use merit a few times which i believe is a systemic too.

The plants came bare root.


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2013)

Good idea. I don't particularly like Merit, but it smells a little bit better
than Orthene. Good luck...I just hate hard scale. I think I'd let the seller
know about the scale infestation. The vendor might want to check his/her
other plants.


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2013)

I find that Orthene doesn't do much for scale or mealybug. But, I've had excellent results with Merit. However, I believe that Merit is most effective when taken up by the roots, not as a foliar spray. So, drenching the pot is good; but, being orchids and not fast growers, it takes time to move up the plant and poison the bugs. Drenching and spraying the whole plant so that the Merit can work as a contact killer first and then hit them later as a systemic is a good idea. How long it takes to work as a systemic depends on a lot of things. I don't think that you're being overcautious by keeping the plants separated for 3 months, instead of just two. Just make sure that you've not seen anything for a long time before you put the plants into your bug free collection.


----------



## papheteer (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you John. 

I've been looking at them every few days and so far i haven't seen one adult scale. 2 more weeks and if i see no scales by then, they will join the rest of my plants. Which also means i gotta buy a new t5 fixture.  Less money to buy new plants!


----------

